# Guild Bluesbird



## Beaumont (Sep 20, 2006)

just wondering if anyone has dealt much with these before. i almost never see them around, but every once and a while the name will pop up. are they more comparable to the epiphone lp's or are they more gibson quality?

on a similar note, when did guild stop making electrics and why? i only ever see their acoustics around.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Bluesbirds are great guitars. They are way above Epiphones, and I think they are much more comfortable to play than the comparable Gibsons. Guild has had the misfotune of being owned by companies who buy it and do nothing really for it. This is why there are no electrics right now. Fender, the current owners, dont seem to want Guild electrics on the market, and it may have something to do with agreements with Gibson..........


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Too bad, because Guild built some nice electrics back in the day. I'd love to see them resurrect their own version of the SG... stylin' guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maxer said:


> Too bad, because Guild built some nice electrics back in the day. I'd love to see them resurrect their own version of the SG... stylin' guitars.



Is this what you mean? It's on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Vintage-Guild-S-...ryZ41436QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

There's always knowledgeable discussion about Bluesbirds over here.


----------



## mad dog (May 10, 2007)

Bluesbirds are interesting guitars. I looked for one with P90s for a while, did get to try one with HBs. Chambered body, a bit larger than a LP body, set neck. Very well built. Somewhat les paul like, but not really. Guilds are in their own world in many ways, and it's a good place to be.

I ended up with a Guild/DeArmond M75T. That was before the Dearmond name went to Fender and got folded into Squire. The M75T is somewhat like the Bluesbird, obviously cheaper but still a really cool instrument in many ways.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I mean. Cool axes. Mine's a beat up old black one I got at Richmond's Trading Post when the guitar was only a decade old... it had already been through the wringer with some rogue hardware and stuff but the basic guitar was quite sound... nice binding on the neck, good balance and great pickups. I'm having it worked on now to give it a little bit more sparkle but it's my first guitar and has a big place in my collection.

That Ebay one is a beaut though... the Bigsby is a nice touch.


----------



## Gibson Guy (Mar 3, 2006)

I recently saw a Bluesbird at Songbird on Queen West. Nice guitar. Can't remember the price. I've read good things about them. If I was in the market, I might have....


----------

